# Hampton Roads Herf - Lets Make it Happen!!



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I would really like to get a regular herf together in HR. I have a 10 person custom built Poker table:









and a huge backyard with privacy fence:









I also like to split the cost of UFC fights at the house on the 60" HD Sony Grand WEGA:









I leave for Iraq in late Sept so lets try to get the ball rolling.:ss

Let me know what you think and send this to anyone in the HR area I left out. PM's have been sent to those I know are in HR.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I would love to be there so hope it becomes a regular thing. I won't be stateside til dec- jan though so I will have to miss this one.


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

bumbski


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I wish I could help out and be there man.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't make it to Hampton Roads, but I do want to herf in Richmond while I am there. There is a thread abput a possible herf on Sept 21. If you can drive up, it would be great to have you.


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

dannyboy said:


> I can't make it to Hampton Roads, but I do want to herf in Richmond while I am there. There is a thread abput a possible herf on Sept 21. If you can drive up, it would be great to have you.


Thanks for the support but by then I will have boots on the ground in Iraq.:cb


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

Dude, wish I still lived in Williamsburg. I'd be there. Hope you get some guys to herf with.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I keep a super busy sched - but I'm up for trying one. Not to sure how many are in the area... I'm on the road/busy the following:

gone sep 5- 7
gone sep 19
gone sep 20 - 21


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Fresh50 said:


> Thanks for the support but by then I will have boots on the ground in Iraq.:cb


Dang, sorry I will miss you and thanks for your service :u


----------

